# Soon to be a Double-Nana



## LeeLee (May 10, 2013)

My daughter thinks she might be in labour!  Looks like I'll probably miss the birth this time, she's going into hospital so I will be looking after Eleanor.


----------



## delb t (May 10, 2013)

Wow how exciting -keep us posted
I was in labour less than an hour with both- in fact H was so quick they had nothing ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJLang (May 10, 2013)

You must be waiting by the phone for news. This is really exciting


----------



## Cat1964 (May 10, 2013)

I hope everything goes well for your daughter LeeLee x


----------



## Lauras87 (May 10, 2013)

Ooooohhhh exciting!!!

Hope it's a speedy labour for your daughter & that you get to meet bump soon 

Bet Eleanor is excited (if she knows what is happening)


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2013)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## LeeLee (May 10, 2013)

Definitely labour, early stages.  They're all coming over for a while, leaving Ellie with me overnight.  I'll probably sleep on the sofa, with phone in easy reach!


----------



## Mark T (May 11, 2013)

You might be a triple Nana.  Because my little one seems to have christened you as a honorary Nana!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 11, 2013)

Hope everything is going well LeeLee


----------



## Cleo (May 11, 2013)

Arrrghh how exciting - hope all goes well !
x


----------



## LeeLee (May 11, 2013)

*Update*

It's slow going this time around, a few contractions and then nothing for ages followed by a few more.  What a difference from Eleanor, who arrived in 5 hours from the first first twinge.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> It's slow going this time around, a few contractions and then nothing for ages followed by a few more.  What a difference from Eleanor, who arrived in 5 hours from the first first twinge.



Is your daughter in hospital or at home at the min?
Hope bump speeds up his/her arrival


----------



## LeeLee (May 11, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Is your daughter in hospital or at home at the min?
> Hope bump speeds up his/her arrival


Home until there's a regular cycle of contractions.  She has been to the hospital twice for blood pressure checks because of swollen hands and feet, but was sent home both times.  Let's hope tomorrow brings some action!


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

Great news Lee lee, hope it goes well for her and you meet your new grandchild soon!


----------



## newbs (May 12, 2013)

Look forward to hearing news - your daughter must be a bit fed up by now.  My 2 labours were so different too.  Exciting.


----------



## LeeLee (May 15, 2013)

Just a quick update... no news yet.  Labour stopped, and apart from the occasional powerful contraction, nothing's happening.  Apparently this is normal and can go on for a week or more.  Back to the waiting game.


----------



## runner (May 15, 2013)

Aawww, bet she's getting fed up now, bless her!


----------



## Caroline (May 16, 2013)

Any news yet? Hope mother and baby are doing well. Do you know if baby is a boy or a girl yet?


----------



## LeeLee (May 16, 2013)

Midwife today was sympathetic, and will ask the consultant to consider induction due to the pelvic girdle pain which can't improve until after the baby stops putting pressure on it.  

There is a question mark over the due date - the hospital reckons the 'official' date is still over a week away, but that's not biologically possible due to SIL's business trips!  

They didn't want to know whether they're having a boy or girl.  Fairly sure it's a baby though!


----------



## LeeLee (May 17, 2013)

Another update...

If nothing happens over the weekend, induction is booked for Monday morning at 8am.  Daughter went in to see the registrar this morning, prepared to have to fight for it, but she was offered the induction as she walked in the door.  Baby is definitely cooked and starting to brown!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 17, 2013)

That's good to hear but let's hope baby comes over the weekend.


----------



## LeeLee (May 17, 2013)

My daughter put in her own appearance when I'd been booked for an induction the following morning.  Now she knows what it felt like for her poor old mother!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> My daughter put in her own appearance when I'd been booked for an induction the following morning.  Now she knows what it felt like for her poor old mother!



I was a late baby by I think nearly 2 weeks, think it must be awful when you hit your last month of pregnancy

How is Eleanor? Does she know her brother or sister is nearly here?


----------



## LeeLee (May 17, 2013)

Eleanor has been talking to Bump for months, and has a little friend with a new baby in the family so has seen what it's like to be a big sister.  At not quite 3 it's all rather a lot to understand, but she's a smart cookie.  She's liking all these sleepovers at Nana's flat!


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

*Another update*

Eleanor stayed with me last night, very excited that she will be a Big Thithter today.  Labour started spontaneously at 2am, 6 hours before the induction was planned.  Use of the birthing pool is out of the question because daughter is on a drip, so now she's asking for an epidural - despite being against the concept 2 days ago!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 20, 2013)

Hope it goes well


----------



## newbs (May 20, 2013)

Exciting!  My eldest daughter was born of her own accord the morning I was due to be induced, such a relief when it happens that way.  My youngest daughter was more stubborn - and still is.  

I look forward to hearing your good news!


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

*It's a boy!*

That's all I know.  He hadn't been named or weighed yet when SIL rang.  Daughter did get her wish granted and had a water birth, and they were still in the pool when I got the news.


----------



## lucy123 (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations to you all - so pleased it all went well in the end - and didn't take too long either!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 20, 2013)

Awwwww congratulations!!!


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

*Mummy and baby doing well*

No complications, a nice healthy 8lbs, already feeding well.  Eleanor had a tongue-tie which made breastfeeding difficult and painful until it was snipped at 4 weeks, but no such trouble this time.  They should be allowed home this afternoon.  Will let you know when he has a name.


----------



## newbs (May 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> No complications, a nice healthy 8lbs, already feeding well.  Eleanor had a tongue-tie which made breastfeeding difficult and painful until it was snipped at 4 weeks, but no such trouble this time.  They should be allowed home this afternoon.  Will let you know when he has a name.



Fantastic.  Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

Many congratulations to all!  How about Rapunzello for a nice boy's name?


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

*We have a name!*

Thanks all.  Northey, you've just scuppered your chances of attending the naming ceremony if there is one!  

The bonny 8lb boy is called Lucas John.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Thanks all.  Northey, you've just scuppered your chances of attending the naming ceremony if there is one!
> 
> The bonny 8lb boy is called Lucas John.



I bet your daughter is glad to have him out now.
Does Eleanor know that she has a baby brother yet?


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Thanks all.  Northey, you've just scuppered your chances of attending the naming ceremony if there is one!
> 
> The bonny 8lb boy is called Lucas John.



OK, that's a good name, but I bet his friends will call him Rapunzello at school!


----------



## AJLang (May 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> No complications, a nice healthy 8lbs, already feeding well.  Eleanor had a tongue-tie which made breastfeeding difficult and painful until it was snipped at 4 weeks, but no such trouble this time.  They should be allowed home this afternoon.  Will let you know when he has a name.



Congratulations


----------



## AlisonM (May 20, 2013)

Fantastic news! Is there partying at your place now to welcome young Lucas?


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

They came round straight from the hospital, so I've finally met Lucas.  He slept through dinner, giving Mummy a bit of peace.  Didn't howl for food when he woke up, so he must have had his fill earlier.  Eleanor is very excited and loves Lucas already.  The plan was for her to stay over again, but she really wanted to go home so I'll see them both tomorrow.


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2013)

Congrtulations


----------



## Cat1964 (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to you and your family LeeLee  xx


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2013)

What lovely news LeeLee   Congratulations!


----------



## Tina63 (May 21, 2013)

Having woken at some unearthly hour I decided to come on here to keep me amused rather than try and sleep and suddenly remembered your impending arrival.  Brilliant, fantastic news.  Congratuations to the new little family and welcome to Lucas John.

One of each is lovely.  I had only brothers, so desperately wanted (though didn't dare admit) a daughter first time around and was lucky enough to get my wish.  Second time I didn't mind half as much, though sort of hoped for another girl - pretty dresses and all that - but got my dear son instead.  I loved him from the minute I clapped eyes on him.  Having one of each has been wonderful.  They bring such different things to our lives and he has certainly made me understand boys more!!!  (Well I think he has ........... still trying to fathom a lot of it out )

Having got the birth she wanted too, your daughter must be over the moon.  It's great Eleanor is so in love too.  My daughter wanted a sister.  When her brother came along she just said "Oh well......!" and loved him from first sight.  Eleanor will protect her little brother and become a right little mummy I am sure.

Congratulations to all of you.  

Tina xxx


----------



## Caroline (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations to you all, I hope mum and bay are happy healthy and thriving.


----------



## delb t (May 21, 2013)

Fab news Lee lee only just spotted this


----------



## runner (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations Lee Lee on the birth of Lucas John!  x


----------



## Cat1964 (May 22, 2013)

So LeeLee do we get to see a photo?


----------



## LeeLee (May 22, 2013)

*Photo*

Meet Lucas, age 2 days


----------



## Redkite (May 22, 2013)

Aaah, what a little sweetheart!


----------



## LeeLee (May 22, 2013)

And Eleanor, being Mummy to dolly (photo removed, too big to post at the same time a Lucas)


----------



## Cat1964 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful x


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2013)

Hi I cant see any photos


----------



## LeeLee (May 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hi I cant see any photos


Fixed, photos too big to have more than one.


----------



## AlisonM (May 22, 2013)

So very cute!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 22, 2013)

Awwwwwww!!!

I'd of love to have seen the one of Eleanor with Lucas.


----------



## newbs (May 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 23, 2013)

He's handsome and incredibly cute.


----------

